# Restarting the right way; need some help finding links and pointers!



## caverness (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi all,
I've been keeping aquariums for quite a while, but I just purchased a 95 gallon and gutted the rest of my tanks - I realized to make this successful I needed better knowledge. So far the 95 has a Filstar XP3 L with some media from my established 30g, a 300w heater with another on the way, fluorite and some random gravel a guy lied to me about as the substrate. One huge anubia.

I am really trying to be cautious about this because I know i've made errors in the past, but on a larger scale, that won't fly. I need some info and pointers, if you guys could just toss me some links to the generic info.

Cycling a large tank: Different from what I've done before. large livestock is expensive. sensitive. not a throw-in for cycling. All the detailed guides i'm reading do not address large tanks, I can't just throw a few guppies in there and the nitrates will be on their way.

"Seeding" properly: I've both read and been told a bunch of conflicting things about seeding. I have 2 yr old 30gal, I would like to use as much of it as possible to kickstart the 95. I have: substrate, filter media, kept about 25% of its water pre-85% water change. I've been told: the water is useless, the water should be used, tbe substrate is really what you want, and the only thing that will really do work is the filter media. What's the best thing to do here? I've never had a canister filter before, so I'm not 100% sure what to buy for it, but for now could I just throw some of my established substrate into it in a bag? Right?

I have more questions but honestly if anyone just has an advanced startup guide for large tanks in particular, I would appreciate that greatly. I know I'm asking basic questions here.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm actually in the process of starting up a 120g so I'm in a similar position to you. I've been running one old but newly restarted canister on my 65 gallon just to get it seeded for the big tank. 

Your best bet would be to take some of the filter media from the old tank and put it in the new canister. Keep in mind you might want to watch the parameters of your old tank, if you're still going to continue running it. 

The substrate should have your beneficial bacteria but not as much as the filter media, not sure how effective bagging that up will be. Another method I remember is squeezing the dirty sponges from the old tank into the new tank. 

You could always get pure ammonia, should be a cheap cleaner, to do a fishless cycle. It's not something I've done personally but there is information on that online.

Last thing to remember is just to be patient, and continue to check the water parameters. I have trouble with that myself but it'll pay off in the end!


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

I always use a bacteria additive to get my cycle going, regardless of whether I already have existing filter media I can transfer to jump start the cycling process. Then add a few cheap but hardy fish, about 5-10 of them, that cost around $2 each. A few things I usually do are: 

1. If I do not have old filter media I can transfer, I buy a little extra of the bacteria additive/ get a larger bottle than what is recommended for my tank. That also leaves some extra additive for me to use if I have to make a large water change/ mess up the cycle in any way after the initial setup before the tank matures.

2. I keep all pumps and filters running for about a day after adding the bacteria additive before adding fish. I do this to allow the bacteria to be distributed around the tank and filter media.

3. I pour 25-40% of the bacteria additive directly into the filter over the filter media or do this in a bucket with the filter media and move the media around in the water. Then I plug the filter back in and throw any excess water back in to the tank. 

Since you have kept tanks before this is probably something you don't need to be told but in all cases remember that your water must already be dechloriated before you add the bacteria.


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Just transfer everything from ur 30gal to the 95gal. Not as complicated as you think!


----------

